# Moon Impressive in loss



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2009/10/with_many_teammates_sitting_ou.html



> Saturday night, for example, seven of the team's expected rotation players were not in uniform as the team closed its road trip with a 93-82 loss to the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> However, it wasn't completely hollow. After missing two games last week following surgery to remove wisdom teeth, Jamario Moon blossomed during visits to San Antonio and Dallas. More importantly, he showed how valuable he can be in his expected role once the regular season starts


Moon has some intangibles that may help turn this team from very good to great.. I have always liked his game


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamario Moon is an acceptable athletic role player. I wouldn't ever go as far as to attach the word good role player to his name. I had to explain this to Heat fans last year, they probably don't even remember who he is now.

How this guy gets multiple thread made about him throughout his career boggles my mind.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm glad he's doing well. Although I didn't like his play, he didn't cause any problems and came across as a nice guy, who produced some good plays. As a Miami fan, I hope he does well this season as a role-player, not being relied on to start.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

R-Star said:


> How this guy gets multiple thread made about him throughout his career boggles my mind.


It's his name. There wouldn't be a single thread or article out there about him if his name was John Brown or whatever. Jamario Moon sounds hella cool.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

he was in the dunk contest after all, disappointed though

he leaked a video showing his ability to dunk a foot away from the ft line


----------

